# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Create Prosthetics

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D printing has made a huge impact on the field of prosthetics,  making them less expensive, better-fitting, and more functional.  Companies such as Create Prosthetics are also endeavoring to make them  more attractive. Their initial line of prosthetic leg covers enable  amputees to design and customize their own covers to fit their  personalities. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/103818/create-prosthetics-covers/

----------

